# New tracks from T K O



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

Guys,

These are the designs that I am going to get from T K O. 

The Oval and another track is going to be on the same table!


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Interesting oval! :thumbsup: Which road course. I kind of like the one on the right more.
Both should be a blast with T-jets. What kind of lead/wait time these days with TKO?


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

I am gonna ask a dumb question here so be gentle please. How do you switch from road course to oval? I can see some of the oval in the 2nd r/c but not the first layout.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Nice layouts, :thumbsup: I like the left one. 
Reminds me of the Grand Champion and Algavre tracks.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Frost, you would remove two sections and replace them with a piece to make it an oval. I got the drift that he was going to have two tracks on the same table.


Rob


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

Gotcha I did not know the track was sectional. That is pretty cool! That would have been the last thing I would have thought of.


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

Guys, The table is going to be on a swivel.. One track on top and the other one on the bottom....

Joe


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

All the wires will be in the middle of both tracks


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

sounds interesting. Please post pictures when time allows.


Rob


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

I think I prefer the right hand circuit. The left one is good but is very busy in the centre of the track and with just about any car you will be holding one throttle setting through the whole middle of the lap where all the twisty stuff is. The right hand one offers more driveability to my mind where you could accelerate and slow down through the different sections. The run out of the tight 90 in the top right quadrant onto the long straight looks really good to me. 

The swivel table concept sounds really interesting. With the two tracks permanently mounted and with wiring sandwiched between, that is going to be a pretty heavy board. Your swivel mechanisms will have to be quite heavy duty. Do you know how you are mounting it all yet? And how do you stop it swivelling when the right track is facing up?


----------



## gary0239 (Oct 21, 2013)

*Waiting on my new tko*

waiting on my tko since june, hope you have more sucess, can't get a response back from tko on completion, hopefully there won't be any issues in getting my track, communication was good on order and deposit, none since than, tried to contact, will not return request for information calls. but if track comes thru, it shhould be fun, its a cross between a engleman and a king track with some tweaks.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

The track on the right Joe.


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

gary0239 said:


> waiting on my tko since june, hope you have more sucess, can't get a response back from tko on completion, hopefully there won't be any issues in getting my track, communication was good on order and deposit, none since than, tried to contact, will not return request for information calls. but if track comes thru, it shhould be fun, its a cross between a engleman and a king track with some tweaks.



Nice track


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

Tom,

Looks Like all three might get made as of today!!!


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

_*Ok the oval is out and the two road courses on in!!!! Going to order the track on Tuesday!!!*_


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Tomy, good luck & enjoy your 2 tracks! 
Gary, very interesting layout, I hope everything works out well!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Joe, good luck with your Track orders from TKO, but from everything I've been hearing, they take your order and money, and maybe, years later you might see a track, sometimes NEVER !


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

It did take longer then what I was told by TKO, but I ordered mine in early Feb 2013 and got it mid July of 2013 and very happy with it.



Slow Ed


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

They had some problems a year or so ago that did result in orders being significantly delayed. To my understanding these have been resolved and deliveries are on track again. I got my TKO before their problem period and had to tell them to push delivery back!

My TKO track.










Features variable lane spacing for the front straight! 2" spacing on the straight reducing to 1-3/8" everywhere else. The wide spacing on the front chute reduces the possibility of a car/hand collision when a driver stops on the front straight to pick up his car.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

Nice track!!:thumbsup:


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

wow nice track... almost like my last one!!!! And No Todd is a great guy and


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

I am going to give some news on a subject real soon!!!! Get ready!!!!


----------



## sssscamaro (Nov 6, 2007)

I have discovered a fairly large issue with my 6 lane 80 foot TKO that I purcahsed 2 or so years ago.finally Just finished table and wiring and laying track. now have some major(minor in scale of life but major as relates to toy car track) rail issues. Rail heights appear to vary from around .007-.020. Where the rails are low the lock wire is preventing shoe contact!
Tried calling and emailing Todd several times no return calls or emails. I am thinking he is done ...but would be nice for a return call or email. 
To solve I need to rip out the lock wire(started tonight on affected lanes)...raise up rail in the areas that are low. Then hone all the rails that are high( many!!). Totally not what I expected !! Very disappointing as I had. Great experience ordering and receiving track (3 weeks)...he had good communication with me then and was very helpful. I have no time for this...yes it took two years to get this far!
Anyway if anyone has the secret phone line access to get in touch with him please let me know. I plan on fixing this issue myself (what else is new no matter what I get it needs to be fixed...real car parts toy car parts stuff for house etc everything seems to be crap these days)..but would really like to ask him what brand and gauge lock wire is so I can Get the color to match..what did he use to glue rail and lock wire. What did he use to roll the lock wire in smoothly etc!? for the money spent sure would be nice!
Ryan


----------



## gary0239 (Oct 21, 2013)

I had to put a dispute in with my credit card company to get him to return calls or any e-mails with me, when you take his money away, he responds, but once he gets it, forget about ever getting any response back to you, I received my track and had issues with it aligning up, and he would not return any correspondences, so I filed a dispute , and within 2 days he responded, than once I cleared the dispute, I still had some issues, to this day he will not respond. the guy is a tool, hopefully any future customers really checks things out before they order from his company, their in for a real shocker


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Really sad to here this is happening again with Todd at TKO. As we have 4 people in are group that have TKO tracks and there are great tracks to run on. I guess I must have gotten lucky to have got my track last year.


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

Guys,

Looks like my Buddy Jeff my right hand man from VASCRA got the last TKO track ever made!!!.. I was going to get the last TKO but I don't know what happen to my good friend Todd At TKO.. I hear some guy in Indiana is buying him out. The scoop is that Todd Might be sick!!! Not sure but he did do me good on any track I had.....


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

Ok I am in Track withdraw... I need a track ASAP.......

Joe


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Joe, sorry to hear you aren't gonna get a TKO. maybe someone will buy it and you will have another opportunity.
one door closes, one opens!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey, Tom has an amazing Bowman track. Does he still make them???


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Joe, maybe give this dude a call????

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=4751461#post4751461

Looks real nice.


----------



## fsmra (Feb 28, 2005)

*Brad's Tracks*

www.bradstracks.com works fine and has never stopped making tracks


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

_Guys,

Ok I just got the scoop. I talked to someone yesterday from up north. Todd Was really sick and was in the Hospital for a long period of time. He could not get to any of his e-mails.

His wife was going back and forth from home to Hospital and was really shook up.

Yes, He is not making tracks anymore except for ????????????

The track part I guess is being sold what the guy on the phone said to me!!_


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Joe, thanx for the update.
sorry to hear that Todd has had health issues.
seems more and more members are having them.
hope you can get the track you were planning on.


----------

